# Edifier vs Corsair ; Analog vs digital



## mad1394 (Aug 22, 2012)

Which configuration would you pick :
Edifier S730D + mainboard optical/coaxial or 
Corsair sp2500 + sound card (Asus xonar dx/creative titanium hd)
They both cost around the same amount of money from a buget perspective. Which option do you think is better and why. 

http://www.edifier-international.com/products/edifier-multimedia/s730
http://www.corsair.com/pc-computer-...-sp2500-high-power-2-1-pc-speaker-system.html


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2012)

I would choose Edifier. 

the Edifier has larger drivers and probably better bass extension. the satellites are made out of MDF. Corsair satellites are made out of plastic.


----------



## mad1394 (Aug 22, 2012)

It is the lack of reviews for the edifier speakers that I find really weird. The only reviews I could find are in german.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 22, 2012)

mad1394 said:


> It is the lack of reviews for the edifier speakers that I find really weird. The only reviews I could find are in german.



google translate if you can't read german  (if you haven't done it already)


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2012)

mad1394 said:


> Which configuration would you pick :
> *Edifier S730D + mainboard optical/coaxial* or
> Corsair sp2500 + sound card (Asus xonar dx/creative titanium hd)
> They both cost around the same amount of money from a buget perspective. Which option do you think is better and why.
> ...



the Edifier S730D has analog input. you can use a sound card.


----------



## mad1394 (Aug 22, 2012)

Indeed. But that would increase the cost of the set up. Sure I can get a sound card later if I think it is needed but I'm talking out of the box value.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 22, 2012)

battle of the bums lol


----------

